# grey fungus on gill



## Maximuz Aliuz (Jul 20, 2005)

my fish just got this fungus not too long ago and i started treating it with salt and melafix..neva did the job so i jus left it alone..tried scraping a little off but the sucker is still der..it protrudes out a little..kinda looks like a califlour but grey







...any ideas what to do with this fungus.. water is excellent!! the other fish is good but kinda worried it might spread to them..what other meds would you guys recommend? melafix did not work, dont wanna add too much salt, heat is up 84..theirs gotta be a fungus killer out der..???
help please!!!
thanks..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Try posting some pictures if you can and I think Melafix is only for wounds etc. and Pimafix is for fungus and parasites etc.


----------



## Maximuz Aliuz (Jul 20, 2005)

this is a ok side view but when you see the next pic its protruding..








you can see it just building up near the eye.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Test the water and post the results.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

ew yeah test the water with a liquid reagent test kit and post he results. His gill plate should not be that swollen and infected.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

treat for Columnaris. can't think right now of the proper med, only 6 hours sleep this week








Use Maracyn 1. I'm awake now


----------



## Maximuz Aliuz (Jul 20, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> treat for Columnaris. can't think right now of the proper med, only 6 hours sleep this week :laugh:
> Use Maracyn 1. I'm awake now :nod:


i used some fungus killer sh*t...it turned my tank green?? lol
i got the fish outta the tank..popped it in the net got scissors and tried to shave some of it off..got a good amount..now jus gotta wait for the med to kick in hopfully it works..PH was a bit low Amonia was high Nitrates at zero...so i dunno imma do a 30% water change tomorrow after work..if worst comes to worst imma sell the damn fish...
thanks for the info..but if this med dont work imma go to your macacyn 1 treatment..


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

You should have no ammonia. That poor fish has 2 problems on his hands. Hope he makes it. Good luck.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Any updates on the fish. Has the columnaris started clearing up ?


----------

